# Looking for biography recommendations



## Jash Comstock (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm looking for a few new biographies to read. What biographies have really impressed you over the years? And why?


----------



## jambo (Jan 19, 2014)

William Carey by his grand nephew Samuel Pearce-Carey. Inspiring and fascinating dealing with Carey's time in Northampton, his growing understanding of the obligatory nature of the Great Commission, the difficulties he faced in going out and his life and work in India. It is a comprehensive account includes excerpts from his letters and a map showing the areas of India covered by his translation work in either the full Bible, New Testament or just portions. It is absolutely astonishing how many of India's language groups were covered, despite his warehouse burning down and the loss of so much work. My one regret is the book does not include Carey's Enquiry but that is found in other biographys such as Timothy George's excellent work,"

Other biographies worth reading are Hudson Taylor's and George Mullers.


----------



## Edward (Jan 19, 2014)

Slowly working through this one, but what I have read I would recommend. 

Liberation Of One: The Autobiography of Romuald Spasowski-Former Ambassador from Poland to the United States and Highest Ranking Polish Official to Defect to the West: Romuald Spasowski: 9780156512800: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 19, 2014)

Loved George Marsden's works on Jonathan Edwards.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Jan 19, 2014)

I've read Iain Murray's volume on Edwards, definitely a key book in my spiritual formation.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 19, 2014)

Here are a few classics that have been a tremendous blessing to me:
1. D.M. Lloyd-Jones 2 vols by Iain Murray. This is a most wonderful biography and has had the greatest influence in my Christian life. I read it regularly.
2. George Whiteford 2 vols by Dallamere. The first biography that got me thinking about Revival (other than Lloyd-Jones)
3. Jonathan Edwards by Iain Murray. I really appreciated Murray's spiritual discernment of this great leader
4. Jonathan Edwards by George Marsden. Marsden is a top scholar though I am unsure if he is as spiritually perceptive as Murray. It seems to be written to fit i9n an academic context. 
5. CH Spurgeon by Dallamere. Great work but too brief.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 19, 2014)

I second Murray on Edwards; informative and helpful. 

For Spurgeon, Drummond's "Spurgeon: Prince of Preachers" is very good. It ranks as one of my all-time favorites. Regardless of baptismal persuasion, the biography of Adoniram Judson entitled "To the Golden Shore" is outstanding (and may have you questioning whether you're called to missions!) 

I don't think this qualifies as biography _per se_, but Edwards' edited version of Brainerd's life and diary remains one of the most soul-searching, edifying things I've ever read. 

In "Brothers, We Are Not Professionals," Piper makes an excellent case for pastors reading Christian biography for their own souls. I was convinced and began doing it. What an incredible blessing to see the grace of God in the lives of those people.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 19, 2014)

Iain Murray on John Murray


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Jan 19, 2014)

I'll be honest about this one, I haven't actually read it yet myself. But people I know wrote Fierce Compassion about the life of Donaldina Cameron, an abolitionist and missionary in San Francisco. Those who have read it have told me it's really great (and those ranks include people who do _not_ know the authors )


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 19, 2014)

I just got finished reading Spurgeon: A New Biography: Arnold A. Dallimore: 9780851514512: Amazon.com: Books and I was very impressed with it and would highly recommend it.


----------



## Logan (Jan 20, 2014)

I've read both Murray and Marsden on Edwards. I appreciate Murray's but it seems incomplete to me, and Murray himself did not think of this as the final work. My wife and I both really enjoyed Marsen's (full-length) work and I personally thought he did a very good job treating Edwards' theological background and dealt with how that pervaded his activities. That said, I do think it is more of a scholarly-aimed work than Murray's, but a very fair treatment and we felt enriched and encouraged to read more of Edwards' sermons and works.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 20, 2014)

Just two small biographies out of a list of larger heavy weights.
The first, A Spectacle unto God, the life and death of Christopher Love,(a Welshman)
by Don Kistler. Of which J.I. Packer wrote, 'Stunning and heart-wrenching is the blend 
of sweetness, peace, love and hope in nightmarish circumstances that the letters contain.
This is a poignant account of victorious faith that will stir every reader.'(Soli Deo Gloria)
The other is an unpretentious thin paperback called, An Irish Saint (Holy Ann) by Helen
Bingham {Crossroads Christian Communications Inc.) Whenever my mind becomes overly
theological and theoretical this kind of biography reminds me what trust in Christ can accomplish
through prayer, even by those who never had the opportunity of education or comfortable upbringing.
We may differ on some doctrine in it but its experiential practicality always convicts me.


----------



## JM (Jan 20, 2014)

*Undisputed Truth* by Mike Tyson (WARNING: EXTREME LANGUAGE)

I'm currently reading this bio because I'm a huge boxing fan and interested in Cus D'Amato, his training methods and his life. Tyson reveals a lot of the personality of Cus and the training it took to get to the top. He also reveals how violent the two of them were, sitting for hours discussing ways to hurt people, etc. Cus was a bitter old man who hated everyone and took a tough street kid with no direction, and made him into an instrument of pure violence to get back at the world of boxing.

On the subject of boxers...

*Tunney: Boxing's Brainiest Champ and His Upset of the Great Jack Dempsey* by Jack Cavanaugh

Tunney was for the most part the opposite of Tyson. He came from the a poor family but work hard for a better life. He gave up boxing and became a teacher specializing in Shakespeare. He didn't like to hurt people and was a classic boxer. 

Both are amazing reads. 

jm


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 20, 2014)

I second Muller which if you type Geogre Muller in on Amazon under Kindle there are a few free things that are biographical. I also Second Spurgeon and Taylor, Hudson Taylor's autobiography is free on kindle i think there are fuller treatments but this will get you started and it is amazing! Amazon.com: A Retrospect eBook: James Hudson Taylor: Kindle Store

I want to add the Hiding Place, Corrie Ten Boom Nazi Prisoner and Tortured for Christ Richard Wurmbrandt 14 year solitary confinment in Communist Romania, they will send you this paper back free from Voice of the Martyrs. I read these when I was in the hospital getting surgery on my kidney, one of the most powerful experiences of my life.

Grace abounding to the chief of all sinners by John Bunyan is free too Amazon.com: A Retrospect eBook: James Hudson Taylor: Kindle Store

Life and Diary of David Brainerd is only 1$ on kindle with notes from Jonathan Edwards Amazon.com: The Life and Diary of David Brainerd with Notes and Reflections by Jonathan Edwards (Illustrated) eBook: David Brainerd, Jonathan Edwards, Cornerstone Classic Ebooks: Kindle Store

There is various free David Livingston stuff on kindle for free too, and I think a John Know biography on Amazon. Also John G. Paton missionary to cannibals is on there too, Amazon.com: The Story of John G. Paton Or Thirty Years Among South Sea Cannibals eBook: John Gibson Paton, James Paton: Kindle Store

Some runners up might be Augustine's Confessions, Calvin biography, Amy Carmichael which is free at amazon too Amazon.com: Lotus Buds eBook: Amy Carmichael: Kindle Store

You might get some value from Leonard Ravenhill's biography called Light of Eternity as well.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 20, 2014)

Sorry I messed the Bunyan link up: Amazon.com: Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners eBook: John Bunyan: Kindle Store

And it was supposed to be John Knox, not John Know lol here's the link I don't know how good the biography is though Amazon.com: John Knox eBook: A. Taylor Innes: Kindle Store it's free on kindle though


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 20, 2014)

If you like boxing I highly recommend this bio of Jack Dempsey (who was my grandfather's second cousin).

A Flame of Pure Fire: Jack Dempsey and the Roaring '20s: Roger Kahn: 9780156014144: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 20, 2014)

Logan said:


> I've read both Murray and Marsden on Edwards. I appreciate Murray's but it seems incomplete to me, and Murray himself did not think of this as the final work. My wife and I both really enjoyed Marsen's (full-length) work and I personally thought he did a very good job treating Edwards' theological background and dealt with how that pervaded his activities. That said, I do think it is more of a scholarly-aimed work than Murray's, but a very fair treatment and we felt enriched and encouraged to read more of Edwards' sermons and works.



Marsden is a very scholarly work. This needs to be acknowledged. It covers most areas of Edwards well.

Although in some respects Murray's work on Edwards is a little incomplete, I do think Murray's work has 2 specific strengths:
1. Murray gives a clear understanding that to understand Edwards is a work of spiritual discernment [1 Cor 1:18-2:5]. Edwards was first and foremost a Christian who sort to glorify God. Murray rightly, I think, points out that some non Christian scholars have not understood Edwards correctly for that reason.
2. I think Murray has a better understanding of Edwards view of Revival. I get the clear impression from Marsden that he did not fully understand why Finney's view of revival was very different from Edwards "surprising work of God". 

I do believe though that Marsden and Murray's work are both important and should go together.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 20, 2014)

I just recently finished Allan Harman's biography of Matthew Henry: http://www.amazon.com/Matthew-Henry-His-Life-Influence/dp/1845507835 It was nothing short of outstanding! I was looking forward to reading it and enjoyed it even more than I expected.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 21, 2014)

John Coffey's biography of Samuel Rutherford is one of the best books I have ever read. Other good ones include S. J. Brown on Thomas Chalmers (hard to get at a reasonable price now, sadly), Harry Stout on George Whitefield, Charles Hambrick-Stowe on Charles G. Finney, Bruce Eveson on D. L. Moody (you can get this for a cent on Amazon), Aileen Black on George Gilfillan of Dundee, Bruce Hindmarsh on John Newton, D. G. Hart on J. W. Nevin and J. G. Machen, and Andrew Hoffecker on Charles Hodge.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll add to this growing list one more title: Broadus' bio of J. P. Boyce, the founder of SBTS, entitled "A Gentleman and a Scholar." Amazing to see what the man endured to establish Southern and serve the Kingdom by theological education.


----------



## Fly Caster (Jan 21, 2014)

May I recommend my favorite biography? It just happens to be the subject's birthday today.

Stonewall Jackson: James Robertson: 9780028646855: Amazon.com: Books

It's out of print, but some used copies are to be had at a good price.


----------



## JM (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## timmopussycat (Jan 22, 2014)

Jash Comstock said:


> I'm looking for a few new biographies to read. What biographies have really impressed you over the years? And why?



A) Ian Murray, _The Fight of Faith, _vol 2 of his Lloyd-Jones biography.
Why? 1) It is essential reading for anyone interested in the history of mid 20th century evangelicalism in North American and England and how the major divisions of that period reverberate today.
2) It is essential for assessing charismatic claims that MLJ was one of them as it provides the often forgotten context for some of the Dr.'s more 
controversial writings, and 
3) It is a tremendous encouragement to press on in the Christian life despite disappointments. The Dr. had an amazing ability to see human situations from the perspective of eternity. 

B) _Revival Comes to Wales_, Eifon Evans 
While not a formal biography of the 2 principal figures of the 1859 Welsh revival, this little book documented the amazing work of God in which 10 per cent of the Welsh population (about 100,000 people) were not only converted within a single year and joined the church, but also remained faithful professors for decades. Paradox for our Arminian friends - the theology behind the vast majority of these events was solidly Calvinistic.

C) _George Whitfield_, Arnold Dallimore
More spiritual discernment than Stout and it's inspiring to see Whitfield's passion for Christ. If I recall correctly Whitfield's reply to Wesley's Free Grace sermon is in the second volume and that letter is an exemplary example of how to write in controversy.


----------



## JM (Jan 22, 2014)

I almost forgot! God and Charles Dickens: Recovering the Christian Voice of a Classic Author by Gary L. Colledge published by a division of Baker (I believe). This work offers a spiritual biography if you will from the works of Dickens.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 22, 2014)

Quick question, since we're talking good bio's -- have any of y'all read this one about Whitefield? 

I don't mean to hijack the thread; just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't forget Stonehouse on Machen!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 23, 2014)

timmopussycat said:


> A) Ian Murray, The Fight of Faith, vol 2 of his Lloyd-Jones biography.
> Why? 1) It is essential reading for anyone interested in the history of mid 20th century evangelicalism in North American and England and how the major divisions of that period reverberate today.
> 2) It is essential for assessing charismatic claims that MLJ was one of them as it provides the often forgotten context for some of the Dr.'s more
> controversial writings, and
> 3) It is a tremendous encouragement to press on in the Christian life despite disappointments. The Dr. had an amazing ability to see human situations from the perspective of eternity.



100% agree!


----------



## stephen2 (Jan 23, 2014)

Don't forget *Edward Morgan's *biography of _John Elias_. A wonderful book! 

Also, *Johnson's* biography of _Dabney_ is one of my very favourites. It is tremendously encouraging and challenging. 

The *Bonar* biography of _Asahel Nettleton _is also excellent as is *Cook's* biography of _William Grimshaw _(which is a very moving piece) and *Mack Tomlinson's *biography of _Leonard Ravenhill _(which will keep you up at night). 

See also *Maurice Grant's *biography of _Richard Cameron_. Absolutely wonderful. I agree with those who have recommended biographies by *Iain Murray *(they are all excellent especially those on _Lloyd-Jones, John Murray _and _A.W. Pink_)


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Feb 3, 2014)

"Here I Stand" by Roland Bainton on Martin Luther

"John G. Paton" autobiography

"In Light of Eternity: Leonard Ravenhill" by Mack Tomlinson

"God's Smuggler" about Brother Andrew who started Open Doors

"No Compromise; The Keith Green Story"

"The Cross and the Switchblade" about David Wilkerson

"The Life and Writings of the Rev. John Gill" by John Rippon

"David: Man of Prayer Man of War" by Tom Chantry

"E. M. Bound on Prayer"

"Life and Diary of David Brainerd"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2014)

A couple that I've read lately are Colin Duriez "Francis Schaeffer: An Authentic Life" and Richard Belcher's biography of Arthur W. Pink. I've got Jonathan Aitken's biography of John Newton but I haven't tackled that one yet.


----------



## davdavis (Feb 4, 2014)

I would recommend _John Knox_ by Rosalind Marshall, (5.99 kindle) I was looking for a good new bio. of Knox and wanted to find one from a secular perspective to get more of the historical background of the Scottish reformation, while trying to avoid the visceral hatred secular authors seem to have for him. I found Marshalls work to be balanced, informative, and fair. It dealt very fairly with the attacks on Knox and the author seemed to show a great deal of affection for her subject. A great antidote for the universally negative treatment of Knox in contemporary culture.


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 4, 2014)

John Gill - I think I reviewed it here somewhere and Jonathan Edwards on Revival - the insight into his flock is fascinating (not sure if it qualifies as biography though)


----------

